

Advice on making most from meetups (Bay area) - rgovind

Hi All,<p>I have started going to meetups, events and hackerdojo to meet new/potential developers for my startup. Are these meetups, hacker parties really helpful? Can you give me advice on how to make most from these meetups. I do have a small prototype of what I am building.<p>Also, I would appreciate if you can suggest any events/meetups, co-working spaces or anything else that I should consider.<p>Thanks!!
======
alphast0rm
Yes, these things are most definitely helpful! You can start by preparing a
short elevator pitch about your product if you are trying to interest/recruit
other hackers. Also, don't be afraid to reach out for help when you need it or
be outgoing in general--most people are very friendly and more than willing to
go out of their way to help/teach if the requests are sincere and it's a great
way to meet new friends or mentors. For meetups check out this month's meetup
thread if you haven't already seen it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4857727>

Good luck :)

